# Portishead to Avonmouth by public transport - possible?



## kebabking (Dec 20, 2010)

alroight bouys!

bizarre question: does anyone know if public transport exists to do a Portishead-Avonmouth commute for a monday-friday 8-4 job? 

cheers, much obliged.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2010)

This website is very handy - it searches lots of timetables to figure out your journey.

http://www.transportdirect.info


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2010)

dunno.  a play with www.travelinesw.com may help.


----------



## Kaye (Dec 20, 2010)

kebabking said:


> alroight bouys!
> 
> bizarre question: does anyone know if public transport exists to do a Portishead-Avonmouth commute for a monday-friday 8-4 job?
> 
> cheers, much obliged.


 
Sounds like it would be a difficult journey to me. ETA; I have some experience of the area, and I'm suggesting that it's unlikely there's a single bus.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 21, 2010)

Kaye said:


> Sounds like it would be a difficult journey to me. ETA; I have some experience of the area, and I'm suggesting that it's unlikely there's a single bus.


 
cheers.

the travel website says it'll take between one and a half and two hours. astonishingly enough. i don't think i'll bother...


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2010)

Shame that the idiots closed down the line for passengers to Portishead in 1964.

Campaign to reopen to here: http://www.portisheadweb.org.uk/prg/


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2010)

editor said:


> Shame that the idiots closed down the line for passengers to Portishead in 1964.
> 
> Campaign to reopen to here: http://www.portisheadweb.org.uk/prg/


 
It would have been no use to the OP anyway as he would still have had to go via Bristol. 

The only feasible way would be to get the bus to the M5 services at J19 and walk over the bridge - depends whereabouts in Avonmouth the job is.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 21, 2010)

It would only have been an hour or so's journey if the Portishead line were open though, as you'd come straight into temple meads, then across to platform 1 (or sometimes 5, more rarely 3) for the severn beach line to Avonmouth.

</bristol rail journey geek knowledge)


----------



## Geri (Dec 21, 2010)

The Portishead line stops at Ashton though.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 21, 2010)

...and would join up to the BTM line just below Parson's Street 

http://www.portisheadweb.org.uk/prg/Map-future.jpg


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2010)

It would make my journey to Pill a lot easier, that's for sure.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 22, 2010)

laughable as this question is - is there any serious plan to re-open the Portishead line?


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the Bristol Lib Dems are reasonably keen on it, but it's another one of those issues that would require councils in the old Avon area to work together, so, like the tram, it's probably doomed to failure.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2010)

kebabking said:


> laughable as this question is - is there any serious plan to re-open the Portishead line?


 
It got some study funding recently IIRC. Not looking particularly bright, but there's at least some will there.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 22, 2010)

The lib-dems and tories effectively cut off the needed £30 million funding almost as soon as in office.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2010)

huh, surprise me some more


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> The lib-dems and tories effectively cut off the needed £30 million funding almost as soon as in office.


Just when I thought I couldn't hate them any more.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that national lib dems or local ones?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2010)

National.

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/news...ding-cuts/article-2397867-detail/article.html



> Transport Secretary Philip Hammond has told North Somerset MP Liam Fox there is no money to pay for the scheme.
> 
> In a letter to Dr Fox, Mr Hammond says: "Whilst we support improvements to regional and local rail services, the Government's key priority at present is to tackle budget deficit.



Only £30m


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow. What a cockend. That'd be Philip Hammond who has to live with the constant congestion in Bristol every day then.

I'm no massive opponent of cutting waste and being more frugal with the national budget given the situation, but funding this project makes massive sense. Though i do wonder if it's a quote that was prepared in more 'carefree' days, and whether it could actually be done for less, cutting out some consultants and so forth.


----------



## kebabking (Dec 22, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Wow. What a cockend. That'd be Philip Hammond who has to live with the constant congestion in Bristol every day then.
> 
> I'm no massive opponent of cutting waste and being more frugal with the national budget given the situation, but funding this project makes massive sense. Though i do wonder if it's a quote that was prepared in more 'carefree' days, and whether it could actually be done for less, cutting out some consultants and so forth.


 
i must admit - while being a complete moron when it comes to the costs and timescales of major civil engineering projects - that the idea that its going to cost £30million to re-lay about 15 miles of track on a disused route baffles me.

shit load of concrete, 60 miles of steel rail, a load of hardcore and lots of wooden sleepers, and put all together using plans someone else has already made on a route that has already been proved. £30million, really?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2010)

A new road bridge, making good the gorge tunnel, the land into Portishead center, the trains. It adds up.
The previous estimate wast #17m though, so no idea where the big jump came from.


----------



## Geri (Dec 22, 2010)

The stations would also need rebuilding, the one at Pill has all but vanished (interesting fact - the scene in the Young Ones where Vyvyan's head gets chopped off and lands on the track was filmed there).


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2010)

All the exterior scenes were shot in Bristol. I have vague childhood memories of watching them film the riot scene with dexys, round the corner from my first home.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 23, 2010)

Crispy said:


> All the exterior scenes were shot in Bristol. I have vague childhood memories of watching them film the riot scene with dexys, round the corner from my first home.


 
You wouldn't have been born surely?


----------



## teccuk (Jan 2, 2011)

There are good off road cycle routes including over the M5 bridge alongside the carriageway. Try WWW.betterbybike.info for a trip planner thing. An electric bike would probably not take any longer than the car given portishead congestion. 

Could swear there was a bus once but traveline would know...

On the old railway, 30 mill easy. Especially once they got to the signalling.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jan 9, 2011)

teccuk said:


> There are good off road cycle routes including over the M5 bridge alongside the carriageway. Try WWW.betterbybike.info for a trip planner thing. An electric bike would probably not take any longer than the car given portishead congestion.


 
The OP has proberbly turned down the job by now ,but I was going to suggest a moped until I realised the nearest bridge was motorway. £400 for a second hand 'ped, £100 or so for the CBT. Not sure how much the insurance would be, but it's certainly a cheaper prospect than learning to drive- and much quicker as the CBT only takes a day or so. However you'd need to go an awful long way round.


At the risk of stating the obvious, this is a perfect example of why there are so many cars on the road.


----------



## teccuk (Jan 10, 2011)

I would not disagree. Using anything other than a car for anything other than suburb to city centre journeys in the bristol city region requires a genuine commitment =(


----------

